# RIP my PS3 (2008-2016)



## Bender (Jan 8, 2016)

It died on Tuesday from the flashing red light of death..... I got it to play Metal Gear Solid 4 Guns of the Patriots and was going to play Yakuza 5 when it died on me. The old girl lived a long life.


----------



## Monna (Jan 8, 2016)

my condolences


----------



## Foxve (Jan 8, 2016)

There's a red light of death? The first I'm hearing of it......


----------



## Bender (Jan 8, 2016)

Foxve said:


> There's a red light of death? The first I'm hearing of it......



[YOUTUBE]ia3JN7CpmEM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 8, 2016)

Considering it's the fat PS3, you had a good run mate. My PS3 Slim might die on me soon since the disc drive is almost fucked up.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 8, 2016)

Bender said:


> It died on Tuesday from the flashing red light of death..... I got it to play Metal Gear Solid 4 Guns of the Patriots





It had the best death any ps3 could have had
god bless


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 8, 2016)

Actually, at least I can still play digital games so Yakuza 5 should be fine.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 8, 2016)

Not only do my PS3 still run but my PS2 and original Playstation do as well.

As a matter of fact, none of my systems have ever died on me.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 8, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Not only do my PS3 still run but my PS2 and original Playstation do as well.
> 
> As a matter of fact, none of my systems have ever died on me.



Same for me.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 8, 2016)

My sincere condolences. I hope it never happens to me.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 8, 2016)

My condolences.

I have been rather fortunate all my life, because even my Mega Drive/Genesis still works.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 8, 2016)

My ps3 is chugging on me, waiting to find the one game to give it rightful death.

Good thing ps3's are super cheap.


----------



## Bender (Jan 8, 2016)

Gah, I got the date I got my PS3 wrong. Got it a few months before MGS 4 Guns of the Patriots.

Tribute pic 



And here the music for the funeral service

[YOUTUBE]RgKAFK5djSk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Jan 8, 2016)

Why does the title say 2015?


----------



## Bender (Jan 8, 2016)

@Mider T

EDIT:

Oh you were talking about the thread title. Typo.


----------



## lacey (Jan 9, 2016)

My condolences. 

I have yet to lose a console, but I know it'll happen someday. Not looking forward to it.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 9, 2016)

save the hard drive before tossing it away.


----------



## Sauce (Jan 9, 2016)

Lost at least 5 - 8 Xbox console due to hardware failure. It's a shame.


----------



## raizen28 (Jan 9, 2016)

Fuckin Liar!
You Didnt Say you just Bought a PS4! Thats the truth


----------



## chibbselect (Jan 13, 2016)

I feel your pain. My fat white xbox 360 just red-ringed for the first time ever a week ago. All I wanted to do was play New Vegas one more time. 

I looked up fixes and they all seem to involve forcibly suffocating the poor thing w/towels


----------



## Bender (Jan 13, 2016)

^

@Chiba

Bummer.

Hmm, that reminds me; I should ask my sis how the Xbox360 I gave to her is doing. I guessing it also red ringed.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 13, 2016)

Bender I am sorry I am late...my condolences.  My first ps3 lasted only half as long.


----------



## Bender (Jan 13, 2016)

Can't believe its been a week without my PS3... 

Moreover, it's a week since I've only seen the prologue and chapter 1 of Yakuza 5...

Sooony where is my replacement?!?


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 13, 2016)

I guess it's your excuse to buy a ps4 now


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 13, 2016)

My fat PS3 keeps freezing so I don't know how long it has either.


----------



## Bender (Jan 14, 2016)

@Luminaeus

Lol lol lol

I already have a PS4. 

I don't have many games on it thus why I adore my PS3 so much.

I have 
Tales of Graces F
Persona 4 Arena Ultimax
Guitar Hero
Yakuza 3
Yakuza 4
Yakuza 5 (sniffle)

You have no idea how difficult it is not having it in my possession at the moment.

@SAF

Hurry up and send it back. If you have warranty on it I sure you get new one for free.


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 20, 2016)

There's still a chance it can be resurrected. It's possibly not a hardware failure that's your issue, but just a shitton of dust blocking the ventilation.

Just gotta open the thing up, blow 8 years worth of dust out of it with canned air, clean the fan blades with some cotton swabs, for bonus points remove the old thermal paste that's on the cpu and apply some arctic silver, and then make sure to keep the thing elevated if you have the ps3 sitting horizontally for better ventilation. Alternatively can just have it sit vertically, but nerds on forums were saying that leads to failures with the blu-ray drive thing.

Might wanna watch some youtube videos, and also take pictures of the ps3 as you take it apart so you have a reference when putting it back together.

Should make the thing good as new. If not, it was worth a try.

Also, Yakuza a best. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]pONkmj4trhE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 11, 2016)

I still got my fatty from 08 and it seems it can still go for 5 more years. I still play even though I have my ps4.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (May 24, 2016)

Bender said:


> It died on Tuesday from the flashing red light of death..... I got it to play Metal Gear Solid 4 Guns of the Patriots and was going to play Yakuza 5 when it died on me. The old girl lived a long life.



I also got my PS3 this year and it stopped working this year (or maybe it was late 2015). My PS3 isn't quite dead, rather it was that it kept shutting off because of the hard drive. I never backed up my saves. Now it's telling me to reformat it and I don't want to because I'm hoping there's still some way to get my saves off of it before reformatting the drive. This happened not too long after I replaced it's BR drive too. 

My condolences.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 25, 2016)

Pffft. I had 2 PS3s dying on me. This is my third one.


----------



## Roman (May 25, 2016)

Did your controller still work in the sense that it doesn't go crazy on you during a game?


----------



## Divell (May 25, 2016)

PS2 still working


----------



## Mider T (May 25, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Pffft. I had 2 PS3s dying on me. This is my third one.


Why didn't you just get a PS4?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 25, 2016)

Divell said:


> PS2 still working







Mider T said:


> Why didn't you just get a PS4?



I did. But I got my [third] PS3 a year earlier. Most of my backlog consists of PS3 games including the purchased classics from PSN. Couldn't afford to just throw everything away.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

